# Dawn Dish Soap



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Does anyone know if Dawn is ok to wash hands prior to putting hands in the tank? I always see commercials; cleaning sea animals in the aftermath of oil tanker spills. 

What's everyone else using, if anything but a good freshwater scrub? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*dawn dish soap..um..no!!!!*

They are using dawn to clean off seabirds covered with oil...
They are not using it around saltwater fish nor should we that's for sure.
Inverts and even fish will just not react well to ANY detergent mild or strong.
It is pure poison to them.

just my opinion...


----------

